
Irving 9th-grader arrested after taking homemade clock to school - kochb
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/northwest-dallas-county/headlines/20150915-irving-ninth-grader-arrested-after-taking-homemade-clock-to-school.ecehttp://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/northwest-dallas-county/headlines/20150915-irving-ninth-grader-arrested-after-taking-homemade-clock-to-school.ece
======
rdl
I guess he doesn't need a college fund, now. The inevitable settlement should
be enough for him to attend a top-tier engineering school.

I wish there were a way to easily send him a $100 GC to
Adafruit/Digikey/Mouser/whatever (and for others to match it)

~~~
gravypod
He deserves it and the school deserves to pay. I remember having to explain my
fixations with technology to my schools principle. The mistreatment of
"us"\--being the IT crowd.

------
a3n
[http://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/northwest-
dall...](http://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/northwest-dallas-
county/headlines/20150915-irving-9th-grader-arrested-after-taking-homemade-
clock-to-school-so-you-tried-to-make-a-bomb.ece)

~~~
omarrr
> He’s vowed never to take an invention to school again.

what a great lesson they thought him at school. /s

------
CamperBob2
Wow. I wish Kickstarter allowed lawsuits to be funded, with perhaps some back-
end participation on the award. That school needs to be taken to the cleaners.

~~~
vijayr
This is a good idea. Someone should start a kickstarter like site, exclusively
for dealing with shit like this. If it is run correctly, it might even take
some load off of ACLU, EFF etc

------
makerman1982
As a brown person frankly this makes me want to RUN from maker events.
Settlement? How how do you know aren't electrocuting a confession from him
right now?

